# Battery powered LGB Rail Truck...



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have pics but they are poor, I am wanting to install Revo receiver and a battery into a converted LGB rail truck. I have disassembled and then stopped. Has anyone done one of these and have any pictures on the wiring etc.?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

John.... Take the 2 metal strips out from the bottom of the chassis, remove the sliders and wire the red and black wire from the receiver to your battery leads, the orange and gray from the receiver to the input on the board for lights and motor,. Turn on the battery, link the receiver and you're done.









Oh yeah.... Might be good to put the bottom cover back on the motorblock...


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

WHAT BOARD Stan?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

can't figure out where to wire up the power leads from receiver to the motor. Must be the little pick up tabs shown? It DOES get power from wheels and pick ups doesn't it?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks like what I call the "3 pin setup", where there are 3 pins coming out of the top of the motor block. 

One of the motor leads is hardwired to one of the track pickups, and comes out on one pin. 

The second pin is the other motor lead, the third is the other track lead. 

A pain for track powered decoders, because all 4 items need to be separate. 

In your case, you only need to use the 2 pins that go to the motor, leave the 3rd pin alone. 

Remove the sliders AND any pickup brushes on the backs of the wheels. 

Now wire your 2 pins to the motor connections on the Revo, and of course the battery to the "track" pins on the Revo. 

Hope that helps, 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this, John


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan the Superman! You're great too Greg, lol
Thanks! I just ordered some stuff from AllBattery today so I can build some Li-ion packs. As soon as I do this I have all but 1 revo receiver left for this rail truck job, will keep you guys posted.
BTW, there are 2 "tabs" coming out of the top that had the wires for the lil incondesant headlight bulbs attached to it. I plan on (hopefully) replacing those with LED's and placing one in the cab as well. Are "amber" colored LEDs close to being the same as "soft white"? I cannot find those soft white led christmas lights ANYWHERE! Ebay's best deal is from CHina! Anyone have a box they'd ship/sell me?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No amber is really yellow, the "warm white" is white that tends towards yellow, like an ordinary light bulb. Then there is cool white, that tends towards bluish, and there are really white whites that still tend to be bluish in my opinion. 

In most cases the warm white is just right.. 

If you are just buying a few, then the cost really does not matter and you can get some nice quality LEDs like from Richmond controls. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have the "warm white" LEDs.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I do not see them on your web site sir, how much we talkin' only need a 50 pack of the GE Christmas lights or something like that. allelectronics does not have them either.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

5 mm Warm White, $2 each. (Not Xmas LEDs)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Del, comments on my statement about "quality" LEDs? 

I have an opinion, but what is your experience? Difference in consistency of beam, lower current, more longevity? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03 May 2010 08:41 PM 
Del, comments on my statement about "quality" LEDs? 

I have an opinion, but what is your experience? Difference in consistency of beam, lower current, more longevity? 

Regards, Greg 
I agree with your comments on color. I really have no experience with the xmas LEDs and know nothing about their specs. I'm not in the LED business. I just offer them as a convenience to my customers.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Noel, from California uses Christmas led's on his pass cars and anywhere he needs led's. He's the King of using what you have and makin something neato out of it!!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to agree Jerry! $2 is too much for me. I should be able to get that GE box o fitty fo $3 bucks? I have the bright whites and they work great for headlights! Does anyone have some of the soft white they can ship/sell me or help me find? I will be searching the internet / Kmart etc. later today I guess. thanks guys.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

5 mm warm white LED's for US$2 each is cheap, compared to what the good quality ones here cost.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

John, I've been using the GE Christmas lights for most everything and they're working just fine. They're out of season so I doubt you will find any online and they're not on the store shelves. I was able to buy the first batch at 50 for $5. The next group was on sale for 50% off. 

How many would you need? I've used a whole bunch but could spare a few.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome Stan, I only NEED about 7. Let me try and find them online and I will let you know.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I finally received my lithium Ion batteries from All battery, charger etc. but they sent Male connectors for the charger and NOT female as ordered! GEEEEZ ! 
question, I wonder if this rail truck could pull a single car behind (US mail ops) on only 7.4 volts?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 11 May 2010 08:17 PM 
I finally received my lithium Ion batteries from All battery, charger etc. but they sent Male connectors for the charger and NOT female as ordered! GEEEEZ ! 
question, I wonder if this rail truck could pull a single car behind (US mail ops) on only 7.4 volts? John, It would probably run quite well on 7.4 volts. Slow, but nice.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My rail truck had the 4 wire block and the jumper plug was in the box behind the cab. 

I removed the plug with pliers and then removed the jumpers on the plug. 

All 4 wires were isolated and then I proceeded to hook up the new electronics.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Dan. It *IS* so much easier to isolate the motor with a 4 wire harness in the locomotive.


----------

